# Best Eglin Ponds for Bass?



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

My oldest son Anthony is heading back to college this Saturday so Friday I'm taking off work to take him on the range to do some freshwater fishing. He's never caught a Bass since we mostly saltwater fish but I'd like to see him catch his first one. 

Does anyone have recommendations on which Eglin ponds are the best for Bass? There's a lot of ponds and it's been a while since I've been out there fishing them so just hoping to narrow it down some from somebody who has fished them lately. Will to go to the remote ones if that's what it takes, just want him to catch some fish and have a good time!


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

I would try North Memorial Pond or Gator Lake on Hurlburt. Both are catch and release


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

107 views and counting and only one response, shocking. Thank you Sailor, we'd like to keep any fish we catch that are legal and cook them up for dinner. I guess we'll stick to our original plan to stay on the West side of the range and make a loop going up Hwy 85 and then go west along Rattlesnake Bluff Rd until we get back to Hwy 87 and then back home since we live West of Hurlburt field. I would have thought we had more freshwater guys that fished the range on here, maybe they just want to keep their preferred ponds secret! Oh well, I think we'll have fun regardless, plenty of ponds to stop and try along that route!


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Buck pond might be ok. Never had any luck at Duck Pond, water is real clear. Heard Anderson has a lot of catfish. Other than that, good luck


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Send Dub-Nub a message, he's been out there a lot. 

From what I've heard I would go straight to Anderson, then Timberlake if y'all want to hike some.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Maybe there are a 107 people wondering the same thing...


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Good one Flounder Hounder, up to 145 now LOL! I'll send Dub-Nub a message, thanks NKlamerus. Does anyone know how accurate this website is, says Timberlake is closed?

https://eglin.isportsman.net/Fishing.aspx


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

There is a large pond on College in Niceville, I have seen kayaks out there but do not know anything about fishing it. 

Jackson Guard (850) 882-4164) would be your best bet to find out if website info is current


----------



## joshuae2 (Sep 18, 2011)

I went out to Duck pond about a month ago, which is off of 87 south of crestview. the water was crystal clear, and I could see bass everywhere. however I could not get them to bite, I got there late and it was really hot don't know if that had anything to do with it or not. But there were bass all over the place.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Well maybe we'll run straight out to Duck pond early and try it while the trees on the East and South sides give us some shade and see if we have any better luck. That's one pond I've never been too but I've heard about a couple times now. Thanks everyone for your input, keep it coming, I'll check again this evening and before I go to bed.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Flounder Hounder said:


> There is a large pond on College in Niceville, I have seen kayaks out there but do not know anything about fishing it.
> 
> Jackson Guard (850) 882-4164) would be your best bet to find out if website info is current


Roberts pond/college pond. 

Pretty much useless


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

NKlamerus said:


> Roberts pond/college pond.
> 
> Pretty much useless


Thanks! Saves me a lot of time!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Flounder Hounder said:


> Thanks! Saves me a lot of time!


Bring a small rod and fish the creek on the other side of the dam, I've caught more fish on that side than ive seen in the lake.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Just curious where you went and if you caught anything?


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

I would fish Lower Memorial first, Upper Memorial second, and Gator Lakes on Hurby last. I have fished all of these and they all produce good fish.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

My oldest son (Anthony) caught his first Bass on one of the Eglin Ponds last year, has caught another couple since then. I'm going to take my youngest Seth out there Saturday, he's 11 but has learned to cast quite well for his age! We're going to survey all the campsites near ponds so the 3 of us can camp and fish once Anthony returns from college in early May!


----------



## Pennywise (Nov 23, 2019)

69Viking said:


> My oldest son (Anthony) caught his first Bass on one of the Eglin Ponds last year



Which one, that's what we are asking. I've fished all of them up here near Crestview the last 6 years and they are pretty clear and bite free.


----------

